# PTO Wood chippers



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Does anyone have a PTO, 3 point, Woodchipper?

I am thinking about getting one and I want to hear your reviews and what brands y'all have.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

MacKissic makes one that is fairly decent. I've had lmited experience several years ago with one. I currently own (2) small self powered chippers (3" maximum capacity) and anything too big is firewood.

http://www.mackissic.com/


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Crary-Bearcat has made them for years.......also Woods buys from Crary and markets a couple models. You can go from a basic to a 6" hydraulic feed model if your tractor has the stones.

VERY well made product.


----------

